# ECO Rims



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

The Chevrolet team pursued a wheel providing light weight performance that would further extend fuel economy for the Cruze Eco. The development team of the wheel focused on design, engineering and production techniques to lower the overall weight of the wheel. 

Forged aluminum wheels by provide increased strength and durability gains and are typically greater than 20 percent lighter than a comparable cast aluminium wheel. The seventeen-inch wheels fitted to the Cruze Eco weigh just 8.07 kg. 
 
From: Weight-optimized aluminium wheels for Chevrolet Cruze Eco - EAA

I googled it


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Does anyone know what the spec's are for the ECO wheels? I know they're 5X105 bolt circle, 17X7. I want to know factory offset and hub bore size. I thought I read factory offset is +42, but couldn't find it again to verify. thanks.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Ya that 5X105 bolt pattern sucks. not sure about the offset but I too need to know that for the summer time when I look at changing rims.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> The Chevrolet team pursued a wheel providing light weight performance that would further extend fuel economy for the Cruze Eco. The development team of the wheel focused on design, engineering and production techniques to lower the overall weight of the wheel.
> 
> Forged aluminum wheels by provide increased strength and durability gains and are typically greater than 20 percent lighter than a comparable cast aluminium wheel. The seventeen-inch wheels fitted to the Cruze Eco weigh just 8.07 kg.
> 
> ...


Thanks TSU, well I'm a skinny guy so new rims wont effect it too much if I'm the only one driving in the car LOL.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Lighter Wheels...*



sloaner said:


> Thanks TSU, well I'm a skinny guy so new rims wont effect it too much if I'm the only one driving in the car LOL.


Lighter wheels can have an signifignat impact on the performance. The wheels and tires are unsprung weight and therefore affect acceleration, braking, and suspension handling. Less unsprung weight contributes to better acceleration, shorter braking distances, and less mass for the suspension to deal with. 

When I purchased my '97 Civic EX coupe, I requested wheels from the Civic HX (the eco model) be installed prior to delivery. The forged HX wheels weighed in at 11 pounds, far lighter than any of the Honda optional wheels. They were also cheaper than any of the other Honda wheels. We had a bit of a fitment issue as the HX brake calipers were smaller than those on the EX. The HX wheels rubbed the EX calipers when bolted up. The dealer fitted 1/4" thick spacer plates behind the HX wheels and everything worked fine. The EX also got a 1/2" wider track in the deal. Those wheels have been on the car for 14 years now with no problems. I even went up in cross section width from stock in tires when the OEMs wore out.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

> Lighter wheels and tires are used on the Eco. They’re stylish, polished 17-inch alloy units with Goodyear tires that weigh only 36.5 pounds (16.6 kg) apiece. That’s 5.3 pounds (2.4 kg) less than the 16-inch wheel/tires of the Cruze 1LT for a complete savings to the vehicle of 21.2 pounds (9.6 kg


For those of you who dont speak metric


----------

